# "Download failed. Try again." on iPhone 4S



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi guys, I get this error quite a lot and it can be a pain to start the download again. Has anyone else experienced this?

Also, I'm not clear if downloads continue to run in the background while the iPhone is either locked or if I switch to a different app or just the home screen. It seems to me that the download stops when either of these things occur. Anyway to fix this?

Thanks!


----------



## ShayL (Jul 18, 2007)

The downloads happen in the foreground on iOS. You have to keep the tivo app active for the download to complete.


----------

